# What's everybody drinking today?



## jwbryson1 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm on my 3rd Jack and Coke.

2" thick dry aged bone-in ribeyes going on the grill in an hour. Sweet potato fries and a nice Cabernet to finish the night.

:blushing:  The flush in my cheeks ain't from embarrassment.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 13, 2011)

H2o...  

the Ribeyes do sound good, though!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 13, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> H2o...
> 
> the Ribeyes do sound good, though!



You're a better man than me, Charlie Brown.  :thumbup:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 13, 2011)

Dektol.


----------



## KmH (Nov 13, 2011)

So far I've had coffee today.

I will probably have a nice cold Miller's High Life (the champagne of bottled beer) a little later, and after dinner while I watch a movie a nice warmed snifter of B&B.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 13, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > H2o...
> ...



I do intend to have some Baileys later... or something. So I am just slower than you are! lol!


----------



## SGorman (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, I've had a few of these today.... Ahem... A few.




CExtra by gormanimagery, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Nov 13, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Dektol.


:lmao:  Over ice or neat?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 13, 2011)

KmH said:


> ...Miller's High Life (the champagne of bottled beer)...


  I think you just pithed off about 20 million French citizens comparing that sex-in-a-canoe to Champagne; you'd be better off sharing a drink with Cloudwalker!


----------



## LightSpeed (Nov 13, 2011)

Nothing. Still shaking off the effects of last evening.................When Marquez clearly beat the hell out of Pacquaio AND WAS ROBBED.


----------



## skieur (Nov 13, 2011)

Russian vodka and orange juice followed much later by Irish whiskey and ginger ale.

skieur


----------



## Derrel (Nov 13, 2011)

tirediron said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Dektol.
> ...



Oh...my...Gawd...you're incredibly old-fashioned...only geezers drink Dektol neat or over ice....all the hep new cats drink it 1:1 !!!! 

Meanwhile, the real youngsters are drinking it mixed with Rockstar...


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Nov 13, 2011)

Water. Last night included a few too many lemon drops, plus a long island, a washington apple, a johnny vegas and some beer. This morning was not a pleasant one.


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 13, 2011)

Straight Kentucky Bourbon.

Preferably, Blanton's or Booker's.  I also like Knob Creek.

Neat...not diluted.


EDIT:  And NEVER on the rocks.  Just absolutely ruins it.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 13, 2011)

water, tea water, milk, water 

You DON'T want to see me drinking alcohol, believe me


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sammie_Lou said:


> Water. Last night included a few too many lemon drops, plus a long island, a washington apple, a johnny vegas and some beer. This morning was not a pleasant one.



Ouch!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 13, 2011)

Derrel said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > c.cloudwalker said:
> ...


Noooooooooo...  the _real_ youngsters are typing "What's Dektol" into Google!


----------



## MTVision (Nov 13, 2011)

tirediron said:
			
		

> Noooooooooo...  the real youngsters are typing "What's Dektol" into Google!



I'm not that young and I have no clue what dektol is!!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 13, 2011)

MTVision said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure?


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 13, 2011)

You have to have to lick some Hypo after Dektol to make it go down smoooother ... or was that after Pyro ?


----------



## MTVision (Nov 13, 2011)

tirediron said:
			
		

> Are you sure?



Maybe to some I am. I'm almost 30 so maybe I'm not old but I'm not real young either.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 13, 2011)

You have to be old enough to have been in photography before this whole Digital thing came around.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 13, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> You have to be old enough to have been in photography before this whole Digital thing came around.


S'trewth!  Hands up all those who might have "accidentally" spilled Photo Flo in their Mom's washing machine...


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 13, 2011)

24 ounces of water with an raspberry EmergenC in it.  Delicious!


----------



## SGorman (Nov 13, 2011)

dxqcanada said:
			
		

> You have to be old enough to have been in photography before this whole Digital thing came around.



Ummm I was, and I come from a healthy line of drunkards and I still don't know what you guys are talking about...


----------



## MTVision (Nov 14, 2011)

SGorman said:
			
		

> Ummm I was, and I come from a healthy line of drunkards and I still don't know what you guys are talking about...



It's developer I think!


----------



## SGorman (Nov 14, 2011)

MTVision said:
			
		

> It's developer I think!



Duh, now it all makes sense.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 14, 2011)

MTVision said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol. Age is all in one's head. You are younger than my kids so, yes, you are young, to me. Not that I feel very old, certainly not a day over 65 anyway.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 14, 2011)

LightSpeed said:


> Nothing. Still shaking off the effects of last evening.................When Marquez clearly beat the hell out of Pacquaio AND WAS ROBBED.



Marquez stood in one place. Yes he was the harder puncher, but he was glued in place. :hugs:

Chocolate Martini's . Two of them.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 14, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing. Still shaking off the effects of last evening.................When Marquez clearly beat the hell out of Pacquaio AND WAS ROBBED.
> ...



How do you make your Chocolate martinis?  I have the world's best recipe for that--my wife loves them!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 14, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:
			
		

> How do you make your Chocolate martinis?  I have the world's best recipe for that--my wife loves them!



I have had them a variety of ways and with multiple items  but this is the way we like them best. 

Van Gogh Chocolate Vodka
Topped off with Godiva Chocolate Liqeur. 
Let it sit in ice in shaker while swirling/squeezing Nestlé Quick in the glass then shake it to death. 

So three ingredients only, two are hard to find and expensive. Unfortunately.  For these we like the Nestlé better than the Hersey but for anything else it's Herseys. 

How about you? What's in yours?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 14, 2011)

I personally don't do coktails. I tend to think they are the greatest invention to masquerade bad alcohol into something drinkable. But they can be the most beautiful looking things.

How about starting a theme thread?

A photo and a recipe. Considering the number of drunks here, I think you may get the longest running thread ever, even if I'm too lazy to mix. :lmao:


----------



## IndigoStarsNiagara (Nov 14, 2011)

I am drinking chocolate milk. Ha ha ha.


----------



## killbill (Mar 31, 2012)

Wolaver's Wildflower Wheat


----------



## Bo4key (Mar 31, 2012)

Just cracked a Heineken, have a bottle of Merlot breathing for dinner.


----------



## IByte (Mar 31, 2012)

Sam Adams, w/whiskey chasers writing down possible photo ideas and watching Venture Brothers.


----------



## IByte (Mar 31, 2012)

Come on everybody, there's another party over here let's go! 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/271280-alcoholics-anonymous.html


----------



## spluge (Apr 2, 2012)

IByte said:


> Come on everybody, there's another party over here let's go!
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/271280-alcoholics-anonymous.html



Haha...

I'm just drinking Diet Pepsi - keeps me from getting any fatter than I already am!


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 2, 2012)

spluge said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> > Come on everybody, there's another party over here let's go!
> ...


There are studies that show that people who drink diet soda, tend to be fatter than those who drink the same amount of regular soda.

Plenty of theories about why...but I always mention it when I see/hear someone drinking diet soda to help their figure.
Plus there are all the negative side affects of aspartame.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 2, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> spluge said:
> 
> 
> > IByte said:
> ...



This is because the sweetness of sugar-replacement convinces the body that there are carbohydrates coming en-masse .. but they are not. ... just stick with natural things, such as sugar (unrefined), honey and the like... if you think you are getting fat, reduce the amount, but all that chemistry rubbish will not work on the long run.



anyway, drinking red wine tonight (a dry Bordeaux, not one of the rubbish ones, there are so many rubbish Bordeaux out there which do not deserve the name  ... I sometimes wonder if over-sugared and compromised taste buds in many modern people are totally dead since they cannot tell the difference ... sorry, that was just a European ranting  )


----------



## RedVixen81 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sweet Tea from the Cafeteria @ work. Its delish!


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 2, 2012)

RedVixen81 said:


> Sweet Tea from the Cafeteria @ work. Its delish!



I hope it is proper natural sweetness with some calories behind it?


----------



## RedVixen81 (Apr 2, 2012)

Alex_B said:


> RedVixen81 said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet Tea from the Cafeteria @ work. Its delish!
> ...



ha ha.. yeah.. but its mostly watered down now as i fill my cup full of ice so its more ice than tea.. but its still good..


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 2, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> There are studies that show that people who drink diet soda, tend to be fatter than those who drink the same amount of regular soda.
> 
> Plenty of theories about why...but I always mention it when I see/hear someone drinking diet soda to help their figure.
> Plus there are all the negative side affects of aspartame.



Read the Nutrition Action Newsletter from Center for Science in the Public Interest.
Compared to taking in all the calories of regular soda, the effects of Aspartame are negligible.
Some people treat diet soda as an antidote to other over-eating, thus skewing the results.
Case control studies, with 'food' baseline calories being equal, show that regular sodas cause weight gain.


----------



## foreverautumn01 (Apr 2, 2012)

coffee n creamer here


----------



## KenC (Apr 2, 2012)

Just the coffee (passable) here at work.  Wish I were drinking beer naturally sweetened with malts instead.


----------



## Hereindallas (Apr 3, 2012)

Decaf coffee at the office.


----------

